# Shooter says he mistook cow for coyote



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

*I found this on the web: DUMDA$$ AWARD*

COLFAX TOWNSHIP, Mich. (AP) -- A man says he shot and killed a neighbor's cow after mistaking it for a coyote.

Authorities and the owner are skeptical.

The undersheriff in northern Michigan's Benzie County says he doesn't see how anyone could confuse a 1,400-pound, pregnant cow with a coyote, which typically weighs 20 to 45 pounds.

And anyway, shooting coyotes is illegal during deer-shooting season. Authorities asked the county prosecutor to bring charges.

The 42-year-old man told authorities he was out to shoot coyotes near his home Saturday when he killed the cow, Undersheriff Rory Heckman said. Heckman said the man then tried to drag the cow home.

"The part of his story he his holding to is he shot at a coyote. I don't know how he hit a several-thousand-pound cow mistaking it for a coyote," Heckman said.

The cow, named Hannah, had wandered away from her farm.

"My husband thought that he should go through some therapy looking at repeated pictures of cows and coyotes, because they look nothing alike," said owner DeAnn Mosher. "It didn't make any sense to me."


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sure, I do that all the time!! IT is easy to confuse the two. just the other day, the wife asked me to go to the store and buy some bread, and in the confusion, I bought a big screen TV.

Dumbasss :eyeroll:

You watch, though, the media will call him a "hunter" instead of a ******.


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

haha and he tried to drag it home? I think some one just wanted some free beef and got caught.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

On the nose, Tracker21, on the nose.

They used to hang people for that back in the good ol' days.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

WOW they must have BIGAZZ coyotes in Michigan!!!


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I am not sure that I would mess with a fella that can drag a cow home!!! Anyone that can move over a 1000 lbs by themselves is not someone I would say anything too, other than "Have a nice day!!"

On the other hand this sounds a bit like the Hatfields and the McCoys.

Good luck figuring this one out!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hagfan72 said:


> just the other day, the wife asked me to go to the store and buy some bread, and in the confusion, I bought a big screen TV.


Now that there is funny!! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

hagfan,

You woulden't be stupid I say you would be ballzy!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> On the other hand this sounds a bit like the Hatfields and the McCoys.


I think you got it JD.
I think land owner X had a little alfalfa or hay that land owner Y was eyeing. I think land owner Y decided to let old Bessy roam where she wanted. He probably opened the gate for her. On the other hand land owner X thought old Bessy looked more like ribeye than milk. On his way to the grill with her he got caught. Bessy's owner only deserves half the meat.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Honostly, a cow for a coyete? maybe if it was a calf but not a cow. I work on a dairy farm, and there's no way to mistake either for the other. That shooter was damn lucky he didnt get the owner of the cow didnt take matters into his own hands.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

That's the whole point, blhunter3; he didn't mistake anything except his ability to lie under pressure. LOL


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

imagine what a taxidermist would do if he brought the cow hide in to be mounted... " Hi sir, i would like you to stuff and mount my record coyote"

I would love to see that ...... :withstupid:

I wonder if this guy has glasses??? anyone see "Hot Shots"? the guy at the radar with the coke bottle glasses??? maybe HE say a coyote with those things lol


----------

